# Filming around curves



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
I just completed the first test run using a camera car that allows shooting POV footage very close to the track. It also features an articulated chassis that angles the camera while traveling through a curve. Here is the resulting movie:



Here is a picture of the car (built, using my favorite prototyping material: Lego technic) from the side:


















From the top, on a strait track:










Now, on a curve; notice how the articulation swings the back of the camera out so its lens stay aligned with the track:










Close up on the support point that transfers the weight of the camera to the two rear trucks (no counter weights needed):


















Same, in a curve:










Notice that the front wheel are held from the outside, without an axle, so the camera can be mounted as low as possible:


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I need to buy some of those wheels, and get all my lego mindstorms RCX and NXT, + technic sets out lol, Looks like something fun to do. 
See what contraptions I can come up with lol. 

Its nice to see that your using levers to keep the video camera straight around the corners.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, the wheels are from http://www.bigbenbricks.com/. For this movie, the motive power was a (live steam) Accucraft Shay with RC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, I'm very tempted to purchase the items to make one. Any idea of the "parts list", or a "set" I can buy that will have enough? 

Also, which of the wheels did you use? It looks like you either used the medium driver, or the "flanged train wheel".... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Aug 2009 09:22 AM 
Very nice, I'm very tempted to purchase the items to make one. Any idea of the "parts list", or a "set" I can buy that will have enough? 

Also, which of the wheels did you use? It looks like you either used the medium driver, or the "flanged train wheel".... 

Regards, Greg 
Hi Greg,
I'm not sure about a set as I have a large collection of Lego bricks...
A quick look through the currently available sets leads to think this one: http://shop.lego.com/ByTheme/Produc...7&d=70 would be the cheapest one which should have enough parts.
An other option is: http://www.bricklink.com/ were you can buy separate pieces from private sellers. Please note that I have changed the design slightly to re-inforce it after some issues yesterday. I will post more pictures that should also make it easier to duplicate.


Wheels: yes I used the medium drivers from BBB.


Of course, this whole thing was designed around my own camera. You may have to be a bit creative to adapt it to other models.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool, I would like to post your project on my web site, I think it's of great interest to many, and I live 2 miles from LegoLand, so I will go there to buy parts... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg, 
Sure, post away! Please copy the pictures rather than link to them. Please also note that I will post updated pictures within the next few days.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will hold off of course, then I'll work with you to make sure you are happy with the web page, and approve it. 

I use 800x600 on my site, so hi res is appreciated... I just think this is a nice thing to share with others, and the legos makes it so people don't have to fabricate from metal etc. I guess also that if you change cameras you can change your "carrier". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice, time to "borrow" some of my son's legos


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very nice, David! *







The camera seems to follow the curve of the track *perfectly. *







Looks like you have an interesting railroad as well!









This was an effort of mine a few years back, shortly after I had completed my mainline, but before I added my engine terminal or mine complex; the only structure on the railroad (other than the Garden Metal Models & LGB bridges) at the time was a lone Aristo signal tower (a *LOT more *has been added since!







). I managed to get the camcorder (sitting on the open end of a Hartland work caboose at the end of the train) to follow the train around the curves by the *decidedly "low-tech" *







method of walking *slightly behind *







the train & *manually panning the camcorder *







to follow the loco around the curves!


















*Tom*


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom, 
Thanks for your kind comments. I cannot take credit for the layout as it is Henner Meinhold's. 
Your method works too, but it looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

David, I'm also looking to buy a video camera, preferably that records to flash or a hard drive, looks like a sony in yours, what model? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

My camera is a Sanyo Xacti. It can film in 1280x720p (HD). If you go to Youtube to watch the movie linked above, you can see it in its full size by selecting "HD". 

About the camera: 
+ Adjustable screen 
+ Compact size 
+ decent optics (3x zoom) 
+ 5MP still and HD video 
+ Easy to switch between movie and stills (a dedicated push button for each) 
+ Lens located at the top, allows ground level shots by holding the camera upside down. 
- lens is not aligned with the tripod mount. Screw the camera down on a flat car and you will be filming the sky! 
- does not work well indoors (could be a user error) 
Please note that it is at least a couple of years old now, so I suspect there are better ones available...


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my camera car that I copied from another local member a few years ago.








As the flatcar goes into a curve, the rods cause the camera to swing to the inside. There are two places the rods can be attached allowing variable inward swing.










The camera car has a lazy susan swivel from the local hardware store that allows the camera to swivel and is tilted down to look towards the track.











A movie (11 mb file) of this working can be seen running around the DoorHollow Shortline at the following link.


Camera car in action


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I also will need to get those wheels ... I have a couple of Mindstorm kits in the garage. 

I was thinking that using the Lego would improve the camera car but I hadn't come up with a way to tie the trucks into the Lego. 

For my first attempt I just set the camera to wide angle which took care of the curves by default. 

Part of my problem is that the camera is almost as large as my home brew flat car that it sits on and is quite heavy 

Tom


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Lego and heavy loads don't mix well! Even with my compact camera, I had to try quite a few structures until it was rigid enough to support it. I am still upgrading some parts, based on a couple of "incidents" while testing on Sunday...


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Building with Lego, especially making it strong as well as realistic borders on an art. It also helps to have the software CAD tools, which I don't have. 

I don't expect the plastic bearings to hold up anywhere near as long as the real stuff. As far as the structural strength and rigidity goes, it isn't difficult using the Technics/Mindstroms components to build something that won't come apart without breaking the plastic. 

It is a great prototyping tool. Once the concept is in place, it makes building something from scratch much easier. 

Tom


----------

